# Selling Rabbits without a License



## Elf Mommy

Southwest Missouri rabbit seller stunned by $90,000 federal fine--KansansCity.com


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

if its the same one that has been posted everywhere, they sold to pet stores and a zoo..... its different then just selling to someone off the street. You should have had a USDA lisence to sell to them.....not to mention the thing that makes me most angry is the selling the 4 week old buns.


----------



## Elf Mommy

And the comments say that the man had been warned in the past and told he needed to have a license. It's not like this fine is a big surprise!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

It's a pretty steep fine, I don't think they deserve one that high, but if they were warned, then thats their fault.


----------



## bunnychild

the story isn't there when u click on the link


----------

